# Wild Tangent pre-installed on my computer - safe?



## TiffyQ (Apr 25, 2012)

I have searched through the forum and I'm pretty sure this question hasn't been asked. There's a few topics about Wild Tangent but no straight answer for this: I have it pre-installed on my new laptop and I was wondering if it's safe to play the games on it? I've read some reports that when you buy and download it's games, it can bring spyware or it can slow your computer down. So what's the answer? Is it a safe software to play games on or should I stay away from it?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

If your computer came with a game that requires wildtangent
to play and you want to keep the game,then that would be the
only reason to keep it while you play the game.
Wildtangent is basically crapware/adware and you can find
just about any game elsewhere without having to have it installed.


----------



## TiffyQ (Apr 25, 2012)

No it hasn't come with an actual game. But it's got the actual Wild Tangent program installed.... does that make sense? I don't completely understand WT so I think I'm saying what I mean, ha.
To put it in other words, on my desktop there is a Wild Tangent icon and when I click on it, the program opens up on to a page where I can purchase all these games. 

There looks like some fun games on there so that's why I wondered whether it would be safe to buy and download them. But you say it's pretty crap? So do you think I shouldn't bother?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

It is safe. It is bloatware if you don't use it, but it is safe. Like Leroys1000 said...adware / bloatware that thinks it should start with windows.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Write down the names of the games that look interesting to you.
Do a web search for the game titles.
Chances are that you will find them available without the need to
run wildtangent.
You may be able to find them cheaper too.
Wildtangent is mostly an affiliate reseller/advertising platform.


----------



## TiffyQ (Apr 25, 2012)

Thankyou, I will do that.
I'm glad I asked here first, this forum is very helpful.


----------

